# Harvey Woodworking Table Saws



## Chamerican (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ve found limited info across the internet, this forum and others. Anyone have any thoughts or opinions on Harvey table saws (see link below)? I understand they’re the OEM for several others and based on the online brochures, you can tell they’re not written by an American company. So, one concern is customer service and another is that one of the wings (right) isn’t cast iron. Looks like a really nice mitre gauge, dust collection, and overall build. Delivery charge is pretty steep compared to others as well.









ALPHA HW110LC-36P 10" 2HP Cabinet Table Saw


Estimated Shipping Date: May 26 The ALPHA Series HW1 10LC 36P is designed and engineered to set new standards for professional table saws. It features a 31-1/2”extra deep cast iron table for much safer wood cutting; Precision ground cast iron table; the innovative COMPASS miter gauge; the...




www.harveywoodworking.com





They’ve been going on sale periodically and although it’s only a 2 hour, seems like a nice saw for the $$. I’m really tempted but very hesitant. Looks very similar to Laguna and the Grizzly G0899 and with the higher end mitre gauge, the $$ almost balance out. Thoughts from any of you experts?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Anything can look like anything. Looks like another company trying to imitate the sawstop look.. 

I'd look into proven purchases..


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Not an expert, nor an owner, but at another woodworking blog site (L***J*), there have been some active threads about the saws- appear good quality.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Same company that bought out Bridge City tools, maker of the Jointmaker hand powered system.. Bridge City Tool Works
Not a bad deal ,but if I had to compare looks of things I'd say it's more like a Fusion2 by Laguna, but whaddoIknow?
If I hadn't already committed to SS I might have gone this route..
I'm kind of surprised they're not asking half a million bucks since everything else they sell is through the roof.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

@Quickstep was asking about them a few months ago in this thread:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/threads/harvey-tools.223909/

I looked at the Harvey saws. I think they look similar to Laguna's Fusion saws. I wonder whether they could be the OEM manufacturer for some Laguna products, but I don't know that.

If I were considering a Harvey saw, I would want to know that I can get parts and service. The company may have been producing for the US market for a long time, but setting up US-based offices, customer support, service, parts, repair, warehouses, etc. may be relatively new to them.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

When new tools come out like this I wait a few years to see all the new woodworkers buy it and either celebrate their purchase or complain about it. Old guys like me can't afford a losing tool


----------



## Chamerican (Sep 28, 2020)

Like many of you said, the lack of a proven record in the US (at least under their own name) makes me hesitant. It appears they've been around for at least 10 yrs or so and there are indications they've been in the Aussie and Asian markets. I think the quality may be there but long-term parts availability and viability of the company is the only real thing holding me back from jumping ship from a SS or Grizz.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

They don't look much like the older Bridge City saws.. I was looking at one from a CL listing a while back and it looked more like a Delta Unisaw than anything at the time . These Harvy's are the same Bridge City toolworks saws that were bought out I imagine with a spiffy facelift, maybe a rebranded Laguna..


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

Harvey is the actual manufacturer for most of the tools we discuss on this forum. They manufacture equipment for Powermatic, Jet, Grizzly, ShopFox, Rikon and a bunch of other brands. I've heard that they produce about 70% of the woodworking equipment out there. I'm not sure if that number is accurate but I wouldn't be surprised if it is.

I've bought a few pieces of equipment from Harvey and have had good luck with them so far. The one thing I'll say is that the price on their website for equipment changes all the time. If you are going to purchase something from them keep an eye on their sales as they change weekly.

If you do end up purchasing something and they drop the price shortly afterwords call customer service. They probably won't refund your money but they will give you a gift certificate for the difference. When I bought a dust collector from them the price dropped by $400 a few days later and after talking to customer support for a bit they sent me a $400 gift card that I used on my next purchase.


----------

